# St Jeromes creek



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i hope eveyone had a good time despite the heat and small fish, i did but boy was i whipped when i got back to Buzz's. i think i drank 32ozs of water and a mt. dew before i started to feel better. didnt think it would be 97* by 1:00 whew.

we had a good showing Mightymouse, Ictalurus, jffoley,Longislandtomd,CBkayaker and myself. i think CB won the copitition, i only scored some small croakers and a pretty nice kingfish which suprised me, i didnt think the were in the bay but it didnt look like a croaker and as i looked at it i remembered what kingfish looked like that was only my 2nd 1 ever, nice size at 11".


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice. I can't wait to be able to join you guys


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> Nice. I can't wait to be able to join you guys


how long now MM?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

metro you will have to put the icebreaker on by the time your ready still better than this heatwave.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I had a ball out there!! Man talk about a long drive HOME!! LOL. I was so ready to let my eyes close on 495! LOL. I slept about 3 hours at my Mom's before I got up and went home! LOL. That inlet whipped my A$$ ROTFL!!! We definitely have to do it again! Who knows maybe Metroman can come too! 

MYT


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> how long now MM?


bday is in September, so I'm holding out to see if my wife can pull it off for me. If not (to which I wont be too dissappointed) I'll get the it sometime this fall. Eastern Mountain Sports has made me an offer that beats BPS. 

Anyways...with enough notice I will try to rent a yak and meet up with you guys sometime soon.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

MetroMan said:


> bday is in September, so I'm holding out to see if my wife can pull it off for me. If not (to which I wont be too dissappointed) I'll get the it sometime this fall. Eastern Mountain Sports has made me an offer that beats BPS.
> 
> Anyways...with enough notice I will try to rent a yak and meet up with you guys sometime soon.


Dude, all ya gotta do is ask. Next time we're planning on a multi-site fishing contest, just lemme know and I'll put my spare yak on my roof rack for ya!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I dunno Atlanta... I think MM thinks he's too pretty to have to paddle! LMAO! Keep me posted on the contest! I'm in!

MYT


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

AtlantaKing said:


> Dude, all ya gotta do is ask. Next time we're planning on a multi-site fishing contest, just lemme know and I'll put my spare yak on my roof rack for ya!


Ditto Here!

MetroMan,

Which one do you want to try? 










Joe


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

sounds like you guys had some fun.... nice looking fleet cmon fish. Hoping to get back to work and on the water soon !!

:fishing:


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

cducer said:


> sounds like you guys had some fun.... nice looking fleet cmon fish. Hoping to get back to work and on the water soon !!
> 
> :fishing:


Fleet is RIGHT!!! LOL Aww man looks like MM ain't got ANYMORE Excuses! LOL

MYT


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW!! 

You guys are wayy too generous. I'll definitely be sending a pm when the next kayak outing rolls around. 

I'll also be sure to not let my wife know about this thread. Her logic would tell me I dont need to have my own since you guys are so generous lol!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

mytmouse; u asked about another self-rescue MKF is having another outing on the 14th of aug at SPSP, i am willing to help show some newbies how to re saddle. ill bring the video camera too, always good for some giggles and bribes, come early and fish then practice for a while. fishing, food and fun all we need is hot chics in strings


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

surfnsam said:


> mytmouse; u asked about another self-rescue MKF is having another outing on the 14th of aug at SPSP, i am willing to help show some newbies how to re saddle. ill bring the video camera too, always good for some giggles and bribes, come early and fish then practice for a while. fishing, food and fun all we need is hot chics in strings


LOL... are the hot chics there to cause the tip overs  or for the video footage!!!!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

one thing leads to another girls gone kayak


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Lmao !!!!!!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Damn Jo when did you pick up the 140 and I see it has the pattended rod hold on it too.


jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Damn Jo when did you pick up the 140 and I see it has the pattended rod hold on it too.
> 
> 
> jerry


I got it a month ago so I can take both father and son.

Joe


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Joe I should be able to make it on the 14th! Gimmme a shout when it gets closer... Gotta bring my binoculars to check out the action on the beach! LOL 

MYT


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Joe I should be able to make it on the 14th! Gimmme a shout when it gets closer... Gotta bring my binoculars to check out the action on the beach! LOL
> 
> MYT


My son's home-coming party is on the 14th. There is no way my wife will let me go fishing on the day.

Joe


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Aww man... well Sam I guess we can start the taping of kayak girls gone wild! LOL

MYT


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> My son's home-coming party is on the 14th. There is no way my wife will let me go fishing on the day.
> 
> Joe


Joe thats great , give him a hand shake and pat on the back from all of us at [email protected] for a job well done and a few of these :beer::beer::beer::beer::--|


jerry


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

glad to hear that your sons coming home! we will miss your guidance, i hope i can remember 3/4 of what i learned last year to be able to help show the greenies how to get back in their yaks


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Dang! I just realized that I am going on a fishing charter with my pops on the 14th...ugghh! I am so mad that I am gonna miss it! So much for my kayak girls gone wild DVD sales! LOL

MYT


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

too bad MYT, ill let you borrow the dvd


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

MetroMan said:


> bday is in September, so I'm holding out to see if my wife can pull it off for me. If not (to which I wont be too dissappointed) I'll get the it sometime this fall. Eastern Mountain Sports has made me an offer that beats BPS.
> 
> Anyways...with enough notice I will try to rent a yak and meet up with you guys sometime soon.


Don't know when, but I hope to be joining you guys.

Hey Metroman, If you didn't know. There is a place in Solomons that rents kayaks. I though about checking them out just to get the experience.


http://www.paxadventure.com/


----------

